# Geyserville / Skaggs spring road route?



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

i've poked around on ride w/ gps and strava for loops, but i wanted to hear from folks.

i've driven skaggs a ton of times, but never ridden it. looks amazing to ride, but it looks tough to make a loop.

option 1: geyserville/skaggs to hwy 1 (stewartsoint), up north to annapolis road, then lollipop it back in to skaggs.

option 2: geservilles/skaggs to hwy 1 (stewarts point), down sotuh to forst ross. take that incredibly steep kicker and then descend fort ross road to where king's ridge and cazadero are. from there, it's kind of a bit to get back via bohemian hwy, etc.

any options i'm missing? while i don't mind some dirt/gravel, the folks i'm riding with would strongly prefer if they were real roads.

appreciate any input, suggestions, or links to rides!

cheers


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

if anyone is ever interested in this area for riding, definitely do skaggs, it was tough but fun, and very low traffic.

We ended up doing dry creek/canyon/skaggs/hwy 1/fort ross/cazadero/monte rio/santa rosa

long day but worth it, jealous of the roads you folks have out there, very nice.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

redmr2_man said:


> if anyone is ever interested in this area for riding, definitely do skaggs, it was tough but fun, and very low traffic.
> 
> We ended up doing dry creek/canyon/skaggs/hwy 1/fort ross/cazadero/monte rio/santa rosa
> 
> long day but worth it, jealous of the roads you folks have out there, very nice.


So tell us about it! How many miles? How much elevation change? How was the pavement? I would like to try it sometime. Any steep rough descents? Envious here


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

We cheated and make it a 3/4th loop. Adding in an extra ~40 mi of flat road didn't sound like fun after a hundred miles, so we dropped a car.

Bike Ride Profile | Skaggs/Stewarts Point/Fort Ross/Caz near Geyserville | Times and Records | Strava

98mi/9600ft

The pavement was on par with other santa rosa, marin roads. Broken and not great, but climbing wasn't effected and you can thread the needle on the descents. Nothing too steep on the way down, except maybe the descent to stewarts point / hwy 1.

The climb up fort ross road and skaggs rd after the old bridge were probably the toughest climbs of the day, but still plenty doable. I'm 52-36 w/ 11-26 gearing if that helps.


----------

